# FOCAL FPD 600.4 Pics Wanted.



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

A buddy of mine that lives in NorCal just sold me a semi new Focal FPD 600.4.
(he switched to a FPD 900.6).

As I'm looking at it, there are somethings that don't match the pics that you would see on the Focal website.

Specifically the color of the nobs (dark gray vs silver)
And an extra logo below the sub control port that says FPD 600.4.

Before I start yelling at him FAKE and other obscenities, can anyone post a pic of what yours looks like?

Thanks all!


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Post a pic of what you have.


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

Here they are, tell me what you think.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Can you take a pic of the serial number sticker, so far so good.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

As long as you've got it used and out of the car, you might as well post some gut shots.


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)




----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Fake.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

cobb2819 said:


> Fake.


Whoa! Seriously?! Already?


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

WOW! Really... Time to start yelling at someone.
cobb2819, what stood out?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

crept said:


> WOW! Really... Time to start yelling at someone.
> cobb2819, what stood out?


A couple of little things, can you ask your friend where he bought it?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Also, do you have pictures of the box? Also, where did your friend buy his FPD 900.6?


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm on it, I'll call him once I get off of work. I'll post pics of the box later to day as well.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

crept said:


> I'm on it, I'll call him once I get off of work. I'll post pics of the box later to day as well.


Thank you kindly. Sorry for all the Ands and alsos, but this bugs me something fierce.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Detective Cobb is on the case! 

And now that you know it isn't genuine Focal, definitely post up some gut shots. Not that we have anything to compare it to.


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

I was able to get box pics before going home:
































































I'll be home in an hour.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

Any more information as to where your "friend" purchased this amp?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Inquiring minds want to know!  

Mr. Moderator, any thoughts on the eBay listing of the FPD900.6 in this post? (I know there isn't much to go on.) 
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/168773-bnib-focal-fpd-900-6-a.html


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Inquiring minds want to know!
> 
> Mr. Moderator, any thoughts on the eBay listing of the FPD900.6 in this post? (I know there isn't much to go on.)
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/ebay/168773-bnib-focal-fpd-900-6-a.html


Already looked, and there is nothing to go by; however, it does appear that there are people on our side with that one, trying to dig deeper into the history of the amp.


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm waiting on a receipt, and after work I'm heading to a local dealer in Long Beach to compare side by side.


----------



## crept (Oct 9, 2014)

Once I get into the store, is there anything in particular that I should look for?


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

crept said:


> Once I get into the store, is there anything in particular that I should look for?


There probably won't be anything that jumps out. I would concern myself with getting a copy of the receipt from your "buddy" that shows he bought the amp from a Focal dealer.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

cobb2819 said:


> There probably won't be anything that jumps out. I would concern myself with getting a copy of the receipt from your "buddy" that shows he bought the amp from a Focal dealer.


So how does anyone know if they are buying fake Focal amplifiers or not without visual clues? A sales receipt from a proper vendor is nice but there should be something tangible to help the masses detect and protect themselves. You called out the amplifier in question as a fake, but now you tell the OP that there are no obvious differences that he is likely to see? What did you see that made you make that statement? Because it did not have a sales receipt in the photo? Please enlighten me if you would.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

McKinneyMike said:


> So how does anyone know if they are buying fake Focal amplifiers or not without visual clues? A sales receipt from a proper vendor is nice but there should be something tangible to help the masses detect and protect themselves. You called out the amplifier in question as a fake, but now you tell the OP that there are no obvious differences that he is likely to see? What did you see that made you make that statement? Because it did not have a sales receipt in the photo? Please enlighten me if you would.


You protect yourself by buying from an authorized retailer. I can tell from the serial number that it's not real.


----------



## McKinneyMike (Jul 24, 2014)

cobb2819 said:


> You protect yourself by buying from an authorized retailer. I can tell from the serial number that it's not real.


Well that is just peachy if you are buying new........ 

So again I ask how would a person be able to determine a fake from a real FOCAL amp? Is ORCA willing to confirm serial numbers for individuals that might want to purchase used? I never keep sales receipts after any amount of time. I think I will just avoid buying FOCAL used period.


----------



## cobb2819 (Jan 13, 2011)

We have never had problems with confirming serial numbers for consumers on used products. The issues we run into are there is far more Grey Market product out there then there is used or second hand, and we cannot confirm any Grey Market products as authentic, because there is no paper trail.


----------

